# Siamese cross-breed advice



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I don't know if you remember me. We adopted a male cat a wee while ago called Dante. Well, he has been mewing constantly for weeks, we could not understand what was wrong - been fed, clean litter, loads of fuss etc. A friend brought around her kitten for a visit and Dante was all over her, purring, playing, happy for the first time in ages.

As a result, we have decided to get another kitten, as we think he might be a bit lonely, especially as he originally came from a house with three other cats. We have been offered today a siamese cross breed kitten. She's from a Siamese mother and a black moggy - apparently they were told that the black moggy was neutered when they got him. :blink:

Anyway, I am trying to find out some information online, but can anyone give me any advice on this type of cat? I can obviously find a lot on siamese cats, but no idea if this will be relevant in a cross breed. I know he mentioned she is tiny and this is normal with the breed. Any other advice really as I want to know some more before we say yes or no.


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a siamese cross breed. Danzig's mother was a siamese self (black all over) and his father was a black moggie. So Danzig has a siamese body shape and personaility but black fur. The siamese is definately the more prominant of the two parents. He's very playful and active and is growing to look just like his Mum.

He's a bit more talkative than most moggies, especially around meal times. I'm not expecting him to grow out of his playfulness either as siamese tend to stay that way. He likes to fetch, and also brings 'presents' from the local area, rubbish or leafs as gifts.

He sheds much less than our moggie does, this is partly because siamese are keen on staying clean so he grooms most loose fur off. He was fully litter trained when I got him and his whole litter of 5 had only had two accidents since birth, maybe due to being a high intelligence breed?

I hope this helps in some way. Of course the kitten your thinking of may be different! Also just to note, when I first got him he was a bit of a fuzz ball but now he's got nice sleek fur. I'll attach picture in a minute if i can find a few.

this was a few minutes after I picked him up on the train home









this is from christmas day









I should mention, he's the first siamese cross breed or siamese I've ever had, as he has a slimmer frame than our moggies I do worry about his weight while he's growing, I don't want to under feed him. I take him to the vets to check his weight every now and then and it's always been good.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My old boy is a siamses cross, mum siamese dad no idea, guess, moggie?
The siamese personality is more dominant, and he is very siamese very talkative outgoing etc 

As we got him so young he has alot of illness's, very clean but has hair/alleriges problems, and he has a illness that is mainly only seen in siamese & moggie cats  

is this little a girl a rescue to?


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

oh the outgoingness as taylorbaby mentions reminded me, Danzig will be friendly to anyone who comes into the house so I worry he could be taken by someone very easily.

Can't wait to make him an indoor kitty again.


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate the advice. I did read about Siamese being vocal and very intelligent. Was lovely seeing some pictures as this kitten is black too. 

It's not a rescue in the true sense of the word, as the people I am getting her from seem lovely and have even offered to bring her around (to check out the house I suspect ) So nothing at all like the last time. It's just, she happened to drop into our laps so to speak when we were looking around. The rescues last time refused to let us adopt, so I wanted to get our kitten from a reputable breeder. These people are just that, except this little one was a pure accident as I explained. 

Well, I think I am going to go for her based off this. I love black cats, can never understand why they don't get adopted from rescues, she sounds a lovely breed and the people are very approchable and have offered for us to keep in touch if we need anything, so all sounds good to me.


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

awwwh good luck, she sounds lovely


----------

